# pasenme algun circuito de control remoto.



## gutrix (Sep 8, 2006)

hola !!!
necesito algun diagrama de un control remoto, mi problema es el siguinete:
necesito hacer cuatro cerraduras electricas tengo que hacer que abran y cierren a control remoto. Alguien podria ayudarme????? Porfas 
No se que me recomienden si infrarojos o alguna otra cosa!!!

Ayuda!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maunix (Sep 8, 2006)

En general cuando quieres abrir y cerrar algo la electrónica está del lado de 'adentro' y tu afuera.  Eso hace imposible o poco probable que tengas un acceso lumínico a un infrarrojo.  Es por eso que los sistemas suelen ser por Radio Frecuencia.

Holtek fabrica muchos IC que realizan esta tarea y te sugiero que te pasees un poco por su página para que puedas elegir el que consideres más adecuado para tu aplicación.


----------



## gutrix (Sep 9, 2006)

no importa si dejo por fuera de la puerta el reseptor del infrarojo o la modifico para que tenga el reseptor asomandose por la puerta......

tendras algun circuito de infrarojo para controlar cada puerta ???

saludos!!!!


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 9, 2006)

yo tb busco algo asi pero lo unico que encontre fue un circuito que no llega a mas de 2 metros por infrarrojos, por lo que no me sirve, aver si te enteras de alguno de rf y nos lo posteas pq ahora estoy liado en otro proyecto y no tengo tempo de buscar este de a distancia, mira en pablin.com.ar y veras en la parte de electronica un monton de circuitos aver si te sirve alguno

un saludo


----------



## maunix (Sep 10, 2006)

gutrix dijo:
			
		

> no importa si dejo por fuera de la puerta el reseptor del infrarojo o la modifico para que tenga el reseptor asomandose por la puerta......
> 
> tendras algun circuito de infrarojo para controlar cada puerta ???
> 
> saludos!!!!



No tengo circuitos aquí, nunca los he armado pero los he visto montones de veces.

He aquí un link donde hay miles de links a páginas que tratan todos temas relacionados con la electrónica

http://www.epanorama.net/

Ahí de seguro consiguen lo que buscan.

Saludos


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 10, 2006)

en mi caso es para conectarlo a un relevo para activar desde lejos una maquina de humo
por eso necesito que alcance muxos metros
un saludo


----------



## shocky (Sep 12, 2006)

Hola.
Aqui hay algo de controles de radio frecuencia.
http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/RF_remote_control/RF_remote_control.htm 
http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/remotecontrolsimages/1.gif 
Y por si les interesa les dejo unos circuitos de infrarrojo.
Uno es codificado y el otro mas simple de un canal, justo para lo que quieren activar y desactivar algo.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## gutrix (Sep 13, 2006)

Muchas gracias por su coperacion, ya he resuelto mi problema.....


----------

